# The Norseman is back in the game!



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

After a multiple year hiatus, I've come back! I'm in treatment right now, for bipolar disorder, and I will be for the next ten months, but im planning on bringing my frameless rig to my next treatment center. Anyway, i just wanted to tell y'all I'm gonna be back! I'm not even sure if anyone here remembers me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i remember you. welcome back and enjoy.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I do remember you, the guy of the Northern Lights and an astonishing kinda rifle slingshot. Quality stuff. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Welcome back!!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I remember you, good to have back bud


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I am new here, so I couldn't remember you. But it is nice to meet you and I will remember you now.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Before my time, but glad to have you here now.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the support! I will say i will be dropping in and out over the next few months as computer access is limited.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good to see you back!

I'm hoping you haven't fallen so deeply in love with the frameless rigs that we won't see new builds!

It's great that you're getting treatment. It can make a world of difference.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I remembered you.

I also have 2 very fine pfs. I will be on briefly in the morning. pics and mote info then.

I am so happy to see from you.

I missed you, man.

Take care.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Of course we remember you. We'll be here when you get a chance to check in. 
Glad you're back buddy


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Right on man! Welcome back. We'll take care of you here. Don't forget that the world, and especially the Forum, is a disorder.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a memory that swirls stuff together occasionally.

Was it Henry the Hermit that settled us down when ere'body was 'like yeah, you can do pana darts'. And Mojave Mo was like 'that's how you get Flop Hand. Do y'all want Flop Hand.'?

But I have been shooting 2 amazing pfs you made and sent to me. And every time I was very much hoping you would get back on here and doing well.

I am getting ready for a 3-7 days sabbatical of sorts. It includes a backpack, slingshots, fishing gear and very little food.

But I need these periodically to 'get my mind right' as a wise teacher once told me many, many times.

I need solitude on the seasons.This season I just happen to have a bit more time to bask in it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome back friend. We’ve missed you!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey man glad you are back! Mental illness of any sort can be interesting to deal with, I have been dealing with it since 1995.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome back and hope you're doing better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

For sure we remember you young buck, glad to hear you're back and taking your health seriously, prayers your way and happy blasting! Good to have another frameless guy back on deck 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Good to see you again buddy!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

It'll be a bit before i start building again due to the fact that I'm gonna be in treatment for the better part of a year, but as soon as i get back, ill be right back to whipping out new slingshots!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> It'll be a bit before i start building again due to the fact that I'm gonna be in treatment for the better part of a year, but as soon as i get back, ill be right back to whipping out new slingshots!


Do you still have any of your Slingshots laying around? Please let us all know if you wish for something to shoot or need any supplies. I still have that White Oak fork you got on your G-pa's ranch in Oklahoma. I gave it a little dress-up in honor of my own Grandfather, Gunjiro Aoki. Check it out!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be a bit before i start building again due to the fact that I'm gonna be in treatment for the better part of a year, but as soon as i get back, ill be right back to whipping out new slingshots!
> ...


Thats so nice!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice little bullet slugger.


----------

